# Giant TCR Size help



## pherret (Dec 25, 2001)

I ride a 59.5 tt and am comfortable. I like a longer ht because of hand problems. My height is 6'1" and have 35" inseam. The compact chart says large is 58.5 with 18.5ht and xl is 60.5 with 20ht. Any sugestions?


----------



## Releone (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Pherret:

See this link:

http://www.giant.cl/comp_detalle.asp?numero=186

Greetings


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I have a similar build (height and inseam) and the large was a little small on me. I had to flip the stem up so the seat to bar drop wasn't as dramatic. That said, it worked pretty well for me. I imagine a xl with a shorter stem in the down position would also work.


----------

